# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Παραμύθια πετ-σοπ-άδων

## οδυσσέας

ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα για να γελασουμε και να μαθουμε... απο την πονηρια ορισμενων πετσοπαδων που δεν εχουν ιδεα για το επαγγελμα τους, και που δυστηχως ειναι αυτοι που επιβιωνουν...

οποιος εχει αναλογη εμπειρια ας την μοιραστει μαζι μας.




> η παπαρουνα πυρωνει 
> το καναβουρι τραχαινει τη φωνη 
> το καναβουρι ειναι μεγαλο και επειδη αργουν να το σπασουν αποσπουν την προσοχη τους και δεν δινουν σημασια στο καναρινι <<δασκαλο >>
> το ρουπσεν βαφει τα πουλια κιτρινα 
> το ρουπσεν γλυκαινει τη φωνη των πουλιων 
> το bella di note και η καμελινα εχουν χρωστικη που βαφει τις καρδερινες 
> το λιναρι φερνει διαρροια 
> τα χορταρικα φερνουν διαρροια 
> οι καρδερινες μεγαλωνουν μονο αν δινουμε σκουληκια 
> ...



τα παπαγαλακια πουλιονται σαν ζευγαρι γιατι αλλιως ψοφανε. :: 

η προετοιμασια των καναρινιων διαρκει μια εβδομαδα ταιζοντας ''βιταμηνα''. :: 


το ξερετε οτι υπαρχει και βιαγκρα για τα πουλια? ειναι το ταμπερνιλ ΑD3E. ::

----------


## wizardbeats

καταλαβαινεις το φυλλο των λοβμπερντς απο τα νυχια.

- εχετε ημερα κοκατιλς?
- ολα τα κοκατιλ ειναι ημερα αρκει να ασχοληθεις μαζι τους
- δλδ τα δικα σας τα εχετε χεσμενα εεε???
- (μια σιωπη στο προσωπο της)

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

- Η χύμα τροφή είναι η καλύτερη και πληρέστερη.

  -  Και αυτά τα μαμουνάκια που έχει μέσα δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στο πουλί; 

  - Αντιθέτως τους κάνει καλό. Και στην φύση δεν τρώνε έντομα;

  Εκεί είναι που τον βαράς και δεν σε ξαναβλέπει στο μαγαζί του.

----------


## kirkal

Σου πουλάει 2 θηλυκά budgie για ζευγάρι.

-Τρία χρόνια μετά τον ρωτάς γιατί δεν έχουν ζευγαρώσει/γεννήσει ακόμη.

Απάντηση;;;;   - Απλά δεν ταιριάζουν μεταξύ τους.

----------


## lagreco69

Στα χρυσοψαρα αρεσει να ζουν σε γυαλες.

Οσα περισσοτερα χρυσοψαρα παρεις, ειναι και καλυτερα για να κανουν και παρεα.

Οι μονομαχοι δεν εχουν προβλημα που ζουν σε ποτηρια, αντιθετα τους αρεσει ο μικρος χωρος. 

Οι χελωνες θα ψοφησουν εαν τρεφονται με λαχανικα, θελουν μονο αποξηραμενες γαριδες. 

Οι πιασμενες μικρες καρδερινες, δεν κοπανιουνται στα κλουβια για να φυγουν!! απλα ειναι μικρες και παιζουν. 

Οσα ξερουμε εμεις για τα ζωα, δεν τα ξερει ουτε ο πτηνιατρος η κτηνιατρος.

Δεν εχει σημασια το μεγεθος του κλουβιου, το θεμα ειναι να αρεσει σε εσενα.

Τα σουπιοκοκκαλα απο τα ψαραδικα, δεν ειναι αποστειρωμενα, με ειδικα μηχανηματα σαν τα δικα μας που ειναι συσκευασιας.

Οι συσκευασμενες τροφες δεν αναπνεουν σωστα!! καλυτερες ειναι οι χυμα. 

Οι συσκευασμενες τροφες ειναι πιο ακριβες, γιατι πληρωνεις και το χαρτι της συσκευασιας που ειναι ανακυκλωσιμο. 

Οι βιταμινες κανουν καλο!! και ειναι απαραιτητες καθε τρεις μηνες.

----------


## Gardelius

- Απο προετοιμασια? τι παιζει τι να κανω?
- Βραστο αυγο, βιταμινες (μ ενα υφος εχω τις καταληλλες), σταγονες (ειδικες και καλα!!)
- ωραια ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ??
-ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ερχεσαι και σου δινω....viagra!!!!( ειληκρινα, δεν ξερω που αναφεροταν...σε ποιο σκεβασμα?)

υ.γ. Ποτε δεν θα εδινα κατι αν δεν το ελεγχα πρωτα..και επισης ειναι νομιζω αρκετα τα φυσικα "εφοδια" ....οποτε  :winky:

----------


## ninos

Πελάτης -> Έχω ένα καναρινάκι που δεν κελαηδά καθόλου, τι πρέπει να κάνω ; 

Πωλητής Α -> αααα, έχει ακάρεα. Θα σας δώσω αυτό το σκεύασμα και την επόμενη μέρα θα είναι εντάξει
Πωλητής Β -> χμμμμ. Το πουλάκι έχει ποδάγρα. Πάρτε την παρακάτω αλοιφή και σύντομα θα κελαηδήσει πάλι
Πωλητής Γ -> Το πουλάκι χρειάζεται να του βάζεται στο νερό σταγόνες απο αυτή εδώ την βιταμίνη για την ενίσχυση του κελαηδίσματος. Να το γράφει κιόλας, το βλέπετε ; 
Πωλητής Δ -> Έχετε άλλο πουλάκι στο σπίτι ; ->Όχι..  -> εεεε τότε είναι εμφανές. Το πουλάκι χρειάζεται παρέα και πρέπει να του βάλετε ένα ταίρι στο κλουβί.

----------


## jk21

με αφορμη αλλο ποστ ... πανω απο 2-3 φορες μπανιο με αλατα τι προβλημα δημιουργει; γιατι καποιοι συστηνουν λεει 2-3 μερες .τις αλλες μπανιο χωρις αλατα; ή μη μπανιο εν μεσω πτεροροιας;  βαλτε και αυτο στους << *εμπειρους* μυθους >>

----------


## PAIANAS

Ρε μανία σου ..ξεκόλλα με τους μύθους μωρέ ..παντού υπάρχει ένας μύθος ..και εσύ εξάλλου τείνεις να γίνεις μύθος !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

παραμύθια συνέχεια...


το μεσημέρι
πελάτης- ρε Π____ο  γιατί δεν καθαρίζεις τις ποτίστρες που έχουν γίνει πράσινες? 


πετσοπας-η πρασινίλα στις ποτίστρες είναι βιταμίνες πως νομίζεις ότι βγήκε η πενικιλίνη… :: 
το απόγευμα πηγαίνει ο πελάτης και βρίσκει τον πετσοπα να πλένει τις ποτίστρες.
Πελάτης- γιατί χαλάς τις <<βιταμίνες>>?
Πετσοπας- κάθε τόσο χρειάζεται να καθαρίζεις την πρασινίλα για να είναι ποιο δυνατές οι <<βιταμίνες>> ::

----------


## CyberPanos

> παραμύθια συνέχεια...
> 
> 
> το μεσημέρι
> πελάτης- ρε π____ο  γιατί δεν καθαρίζεις τις ποτίστρες που έχουν γίνει πράσινες? 
> 
> 
> πετσοπας-η πρασινίλα στις ποτίστρες είναι βιταμίνες πως νομίζεις ότι βγήκε η πενικιλίνη…
> το απόγευμα πηγαίνει ο πελάτης και βρίσκει τον πετσοπα να πλένει τις ποτίστρες.
> ...


o χριστος και η παναγία....η έννοια της κακοτεχνίας, κανονικά....
Επισης εχω ακουσει και εγω πιο παλια οτι οταν η τροφη σκουλικιαζει σημαινει οτι ειναι καλης ποιοτητας και οτι δεν πανε στης συσκευασμενες επειδη περιεχουν συντηριτικα και διαφορα αλλα..(μου προτεινε δηλαδη να παρω σκουλικιασμενη χυμα παρα συσκευασιας)

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Σκηνικό πρίν δύο χρόνια μεταξύ εμού και πετσοπά, εφόσον  είχε μάθει ότι ασχολούμαι με Μεταλλαγμενες καρδερίνες.

-Γιώργο σου έχω φέρει δύο ζευγάρια μάλλον αχάτες είναι, αλλά δεν έχουν δαχτυλίδι σε πολύ πολύ χαμηλή τιμή (για την αντίστοιχη αξία των πουλιών) ....
- Πάω εγώ τι να δώ, τίγκα στο οξυζενέ τα καημένα τα πουλάκια ..... Μάστορα αυτές είναι ξεβαμμένες του λέω, μόλις του το λέω αυτό αλλάζει χίλια χρώματα του πέφτει 
το κινητό από τα χέρια και αφού μου λέει διάφορες ανοησίες για να με πείσει, μου λέει και το κοσμοιστορικό..
-Γιώργο κανονικά τα μεταλλαγμενα πουλιά, οι μεταλλάξεις τους φαίνονται τον δεύτερο χρόνο..
- Πάρτο λοιπόν μου λεεί το πουλί και από αρχέγονο που μου λές ότι είναι τώρα .... θυμήσου ότι του χρόνου στην πτερόροια θα γίνει κανονικός αχάτης!!   χαχχαχχαχαχαχχα

Οφείλω να πώ πάντως πώς είναι πολύ εφευρετικοί!

----------


## panos70

Βρε παιδια ξεχασατε το ποιο γελοιο τις κιτρινες και κοκκινες  βιταμινες που κανουν καλο στα πουλια ..... που ειναι μπισκοτοζαχαρη και το  μονο που κανει ειναι να τα παχαινει και να βλαπτει το σηκωτι με τις κακες ποιοτητας χρωστικες που βαζουν μεσα οι εταιριες

----------


## PAIANAS

Μιάς και ο λόγος για πράσινες ποτίστρες (Γιώργο ξέρεις ..μη γελάς !!)
Μπαίνω μια μέρα σε πετ σοπ της περιοχής μου ..
Καλημέρα ...τι γίνεσαι ?..φάνηκε καθόλου ο <....> ?
Α...ναι εδώ ήταν την περασμένη βδομάδα ..μου άφησε ένα μούλο ..
Αλλά κάτσε να σου πω να γελάσεις ...το πουλάκι Νίκο ήταν μέσα σε ένα κραχτόκλουβο με βουναλάκι την κουτσουλιά ,τόσο που δυσκολευόταν να κινηθεί και η ποτίστρα καταπράσινη ...
Ε παρότι δε φημίζομαι για την καθαριότητα στο μαγαζί ,το λυπήθηκα τόσο που είπα να το καθαρίσω ...
Την άλλη μέρα τάβλα ο μούλος !
Τον παίρνω τηλεφωνο .. <...> ρε το πουλί που μου έφερες χθες ψόφησε ..
Απάντηση : μήπως το καθάρισες ? ΝΑΙ ...αυτό είναι ..γι αυτό ψόφησε ...του άλλαξες τις συνήθειες !

----------


## οδυσσέας

πελάτης- ποιο είναι ποιο δύσκολο ζευγάρωμα καρδερίνα χ κανάρα η καρδερίνα χ καρδερίνα
πετσοπάς- δεν χρειάζεται και πολύ σκέψη καρδερίνα χ καναρα γιατί είναι διαφορετικά είδη.

----------


## Gardelius

> Στα χρυσοψαρα αρεσει να ζουν σε γυαλες.
> 
> Οσα περισσοτερα χρυσοψαρα παρεις, ειναι και καλυτερα για να κανουν και παρεα.
> 
> Οι μονομαχοι δεν εχουν προβλημα που ζουν σε ποτηρια, αντιθετα τους αρεσει ο μικρος χωρος. 
> 
> Οι χελωνες θα ψοφησουν εαν τρεφονται με λαχανικα, θελουν μονο αποξηραμενες γαριδες. 
> 
> Οι πιασμενες μικρες καρδερινες, δεν κοπανιουνται στα κλουβια για να φυγουν!! απλα ειναι μικρες και παιζουν. 
> ...



Ολα ειναι ....κορυφαια!!!! Αλλα αυτο παραΕΙΝΑΙ!!!!! Να σαι καλα Δημητρη!!! :Party0028:

----------


## mariakappa

μην δινεις στα κουνελια φρεσκα λαχανικα γιατι παθαινουν διαρροιες και πεθαινουν.μονο αποξηραμενες λιχουδιες.στην αρχη τους ειχα πιστεψει ( απειρη τοτε) και εδινα μεν αλλα σε μικρες ποσοτητες.το αποτελεσμα ? μετα απο 2 χρονια κοντεψα να χασω το θηλυκο απο ειλεο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

νομιζω οτι αυτη η ατακα του πετσοπα πρεπει να μπει και εδω.




> ο εκτροφέας που μου χάρισε ένα καναρίνι θηλυκό ράτσας malinois μου σύστησε για έξτρα διατροφή μπρόκολο.... σήμερα ρώτησα ένα petshop και μου είπε ότι είναι επιβλαβές για την υγεία του καναρινιού γιατί περιέχει ορμόνες και μπορεί να βρεις το καναρίνι τέζα... αληθεύει?


εχουμε αρκετο καιρο να γραψουμε σε αυτο το θεμα τι εγινε δεν υπαρχουν αλλες ατακες.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Σας έχω κι άλλη  :: 

Είμαι κέντρο Αθήνας (ψάχνω για διάφορα για τα πτερωτα).. χώνομαι σε ένα pet shop.. πως; έρχεται η κουβέντα για τα κλουβιά. 

Παρότι του είπα πως είμαι προς ανεύρεση/προμήθεια των απαιτούμενων υλικών για την κατασκευή κλουβιού... αυτός απεγνωσμένα πάει να μου περάσει (για να αγοράσω φυσικά) ότι το ΣΤΡΟΓΓΥΛΟ κλουβί είναι το καλύτερο για τα πουλιά ε....... και στρογγυλό..... "πως θα φτιάξω;" χεχ

----------


## stephan

πετσοπας: Οι φωλιές των μικρόσωμων παπαγάλων είναι οι ίδιες με αυτές των καναρινιών.
πετσοπας: Για ένα ή δυο χάμστερ ένα κλουβί 25χ15 δεν είναι απλά κατάλληλο είναι μεγάλο.

πελατης: Έχετε συριακά χάμστερ;
πετσοπας: Να εδώ είναι τα χάμστερ διαλέξτε.
πελατης: Αυτές είναι νανόσωμες ράτσες χάμστερ εγώ ψάχνω για συριαν (αυτά που είναι μεγαλύτερα. με καταλαβαίνεται; ). Έχετε ;
πετσοπας: (με ύφος παντογνώστη) Το μονό είδος χάμστερ που υπάρχει είναι αυτά τα μικρά αυτά που λέτε είναι νεαρά ινδικά χοιριδια.

----------


## vag21

γιατι αυτα τα καρδερινοκαναρα εχουν κόκκινη μασκα?
γιατι ειναι απο πατρινες καρδερινες.
και ομως εχει ειπωθει χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## lagreco69

> γιατι αυτα τα καρδερινοκαναρα εχουν κόκκινη μασκα?
> γιατι ειναι απο πατρινες καρδερινες.
> και ομως εχει ειπωθει χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα.


Δεν το καταλαβα το αστειο. μου το εξηγεις???????

----------


## vag21

> Δεν το καταλαβα το αστειο. μου το εξηγεις???????


το χρωμα ηταν απο χρωστικη.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Δεν το καταλαβα το αστειο. μου το εξηγεις???????



Δημήτρη υπάρχει η άποψη-μύθος ότι οι πατρινές καρδερίνες κελαιδανε καλύτερα από όλες. αυτός ο πετσοπάς επειδή είχε μάθει να λέει το παραμύθι σε όποιον τον ρωτούσε για τον μουλο, του είπε ότι ακόμα και η μάσκα της καρδερίνας είναι ποιο κόκκινη επειδή είναι από πατρινή καρδερίνα. ::

----------


## panos70

γιατι το καναρινι δεν βγαινει το τσιου (αφωνια) αλλα κελαηδαει κανονικα (κελαηδουσε πολυ καλα) ;Πετ σοπας ....γιατι ειναι αηδονοφωνο

----------


## οδυσσέας

> γιατι αυτα τα καρδερινοκαναρα εχουν κόκκινη μασκα?
> γιατι ειναι απο πατρινες καρδερινες.
> και ομως εχει ειπωθει χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα.


 :Happy0065: ορισμενοι ειναι απαιχτοι ..... αλλα αυτη η ατακα ειναι το κατι αλλο ::  :Jumping0045:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πατρινιά π@@@να όμως ,τι σκέφτηκε ο αθεόφοβος... χα χα χα μιλάμε πέθανα όταν το διάβασα .Για κάνα μισάωρο γελάω μόνος... :rollhappy: 
Για πρωθυπουργός ο τύπος ... όχι την λίστα αλλά και την ίδια την Λαγκάρντ πούλαγε...

----------


## demis

Πραγματα που λενε και μου τη σπανε ειναι πως για τους παπαγαλους ειναι μονο τα στρογγυλα κλουβια, Α φυσικα παντα οταν εχουμε παπαγαλοι παιρνουμε καρθευτακι, Το ποιο κορυφαιο ειναι οταν παω να παρω κανενα χρυσοψαρο για το ενυδρειο μου (καθως στα βρωμο πετσοπ τουςεδω και δυο χρονια δεν μπορω να στερισωσ ψαρι στο ενυδρειο μου παρολου που ειναι ενα 120 λιτρα και γενικα εδω και δυο χρονια εχω μαθει πολλα απο ιντερνετ) ΕΕ οσες φορες εχει τυχει να παω για ψαρι παντα μου λενε εχεις μικρη γυαλα η μεγαλη? λεω δεν εχω γυαλα ενυδειο εχω με κοιτανε με απορεια και μου λενε και το χαραμιζεις με δυο χρυσοψαρα μονο? αμα θες να εχεις μονο δυο χαρια παρε καλυτερα δυο καρχαριακια μεγαλωνουν πιο πολυ απο χρυσοψαρα  μπορει να φτασουν και τα 50 εκατοστα θα ειναι βασιλιαδες  στο 120λιτρο!

----------


## cute

είχα πάει να ρωτήσω τις προαλες έναν πετσοπα αν έχουν σουπιοκοκαλο.....και μου απαντησε ότι δεν φέρνουν γιατί τάχα μου είναι πολύ μαλακα και δεν είναι καλα για τα πουλιά...και πήγε να μου πουλήσει πετά ασβεστίου..
κι επίσης τον είχα ρωτήσει αν έχει ξύλινες πατηθρες και μου είπε ότι δεν έχει γιατί πιάνουν ψειρες(ε άμα δεν τις καθαρίζεις ποτέ...)

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Πραγματα που λενε και μου τη σπανε ειναι πως για τους παπαγαλους ειναι μονο τα στρογγυλα κλουβια, Α φυσικα παντα οταν εχουμε παπαγαλοι παιρνουμε καρθευτακι, Το ποιο κορυφαιο ειναι οταν παω να παρω κανενα χρυσοψαρο για το ενυδρειο μου (καθως στα βρωμο πετσοπ τουςεδω και δυο χρονια δεν μπορω να στερισωσ ψαρι στο ενυδρειο μου παρολου που ειναι ενα 120 λιτρα και γενικα εδω και δυο χρονια εχω μαθει πολλα απο ιντερνετ) ΕΕ οσες φορες εχει τυχει να παω για ψαρι παντα μου λενε εχεις μικρη γυαλα η μεγαλη? λεω δεν εχω γυαλα ενυδειο εχω με κοιτανε με απορεια και μου λενε και το χαραμιζεις με δυο χρυσοψαρα μονο? αμα θες να εχεις μονο δυο χαρια παρε καλυτερα δυο καρχαριακια μεγαλωνουν πιο πολυ απο χρυσοψαρα  μπορει να φτασουν και τα 50 εκατοστα θα ειναι βασιλιαδες  στο 120λιτρο!


50cm ....σε ποια ηλικια; περ του 1,5 μετρου υπολογιζε χεχ (καιδυο;;;; λολ)

Αλλο τραγικο που εχω δει σε petshop ...να παιρνει τον γλυφτη απο το ενα ενυδρειο κ να τον βαζει στο αλλο.... "για να καθαρισει"!... τα ενυδρειακια του δε; μες τη πρασινιλα! Ο εν λογω πωλητης παλευε να με πεισει να παρω ενα τετοιο μαζι με τους δισκους μου...... χεεεεεεεχ

----------


## VASSILIOS

> είχα πάει να ρωτήσω τις προαλες έναν πετσοπα αν έχουν σουπιοκοκαλο.....και μου απαντησε ότι δεν φέρνουν γιατί τάχα μου είναι πολύ μαλακα και δεν είναι καλα για τα πουλιά...και πήγε να μου πουλήσει πετά ασβεστίου..
> κι επίσης τον είχα ρωτήσει αν έχει ξύλινες πατηθρες και μου είπε ότι δεν έχει γιατί πιάνουν ψειρες(ε άμα δεν τις καθαρίζεις ποτέ...)


Εμενα για να μου πουλησει πετρα μου ειπε:
-Σιγα μην ειναι σουπια, γυψος ειναι. Αν ηταν ετσι θα ειχαν εξαφανιστει ολες οι σουπιες απο την θαλασσα.

----------


## cute

Έχω ακούσει τα πιο κουφά σε αυτό το θέμα....μπραβο βρε οδυσσέ που το ανοιξες :Happy0159: μερικοί πετσοπαδες είναι πραγματικα αξιολυπητοι ::

----------


## Gardelius

> Έχω ακούσει τα πιο κουφά σε αυτό το θέμα....μπραβο βρε οδυσσέ που το ανοιξεςμερικοί πετσοπαδες είναι πραγματικα αξιολυπητοι


*Για  ειναι.....
*

----------


## οδυσσέας

Ηλια αντε καποια στιγμη σε εκεινον που σου ειπε για το βιαγκρα να μαθουμε ποιο σκευασμα ειναι. :wink: 

ασε που θα σου πει και αλλα. ::

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια αντε καποια στιγμη σε εκεινον που σου ειπε για το βιαγκρα να μαθουμε ποιο σκευασμα ειναι.
> 
> ασε που θα σου πει και αλλα.



*οσονούπω Κώστα,...!!!! Θα εχει λεπτομερειες <ανατριχιαστικες>!!!!!*

----------


## dxr-halk

Πάω σε έναν πετσοπά να ρωτήσω για δυο java finch που είχε. 
-ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ζευγάρι είναι. Πριν καμιά βδομάδα σταμάτησε αυτός να την καβαλάει τη θυληκιά. Αγαπημένα, κοιμούνται μαζί......
Τελικά μετά από καιρό αφού δεν........... φίκι φίκι........ πήγα σε ένα φίλο που ξέρει καλύτερα να μου πει τι παίζει.
-Ρε μ@λ@κ@ πως να ζευγαρώσεις 2 θυληκιές?

----------


## antoninio

...σε ενα πετ σοπ ειχε 10 καρδερινοκαναρα στη σειρα....15 λεπτα τα κοιτουσα και ολα κελαιδουσαν εκτος απο ενα...ουτε τσιου δεν εκανε...
..ποσο εχουν τα καρδερινοκαναρα ρωταω ???? 120 ευρω μου απαντα...
..αυτο μου αρεσει του λεω...(και του δειχνω αυτο που δεν ελεγε τιποτα)..
..Α φιλε μου αυτο εχει 170....!!!

----------


## dxr-halk

> ...σε ενα πετ σοπ ειχε 10 καρδερινοκαναρα στη σειρα....15 λεπτα τα κοιτουσα και ολα κελαιδουσαν εκτος απο ενα...ουτε τσιου δεν εκανε...
> ..ποσο εχουν τα καρδερινοκαναρα ρωταω ???? 120 ευρω μου απαντα...
> ..αυτο μου αρεσει του λεω...(και του δειχνω αυτο που δεν ελεγε τιποτα)..
> ..Α φιλε μου αυτο εχει 170....!!!


 ::  ::  ::  Ντοινγκ. Τι εννοούσε ο ποιητής?

----------


## antoninio

> Ντοινγκ. Τι εννοούσε ο ποιητής?


...και καλα θα αγοραζα αυτο που μου αρεσε πιο ακριβα σαν κοροιδο...φυσικα και δεν ειχα σκοπο να αγορασω εξαρχης...

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## jk21

πραγματικο συμβαν σε μελος μας ... παει να φτιαξει μιγμα σε πετσοπα (που ειναι εκτροφεας και  ενταγμενος σε συλλογο ...)

τι ; 8% περιλλα; πας καλα; πας να πεθανεις τα πουλια σου; ποιος σας τα λεει αυτα ; 

αφιερωμενο στον ...κυριο 

http://www.thisbusinessforyou.com/pd...Seed%20Oil.pdf

......τι παθαινουν καποιοι ανθρωποι ,αν τους ξεμεινει και δεν πουλα το << αγαπημενο μου >> μαυρο σπορακι ...

----------


## tweety..

Παιδια εχω πεθανει στα γελια με ολα αυτα που διαβασα.

----------


## jk21

ας ειναι καλα οι ανθρωποι .... για ψυχαγωγια μια χαρα ειναι .Πειτε και κανενα ευχαριστω ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

αλλη μια ''ωραια'' εμπειρια σε αυτο το θεμα Απορία για σπόρο απο το φιλο Γιαννη 
τελικα αυτο το ραπανακι ειναι πολύ δημοφιλές στην δικη μου περιπτωση και του Αλεξανδρου ηταν ραδικι στου Γιαννη ηταν περιλλα. 
αντε να δουμε την επομενη φορα τι ονομασια θα του δωσουν.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αλλη μια ''επιτυχια'' απο το θεμα του Γιωργου Κάναρος 1 χρόνο μαζί με θηλυκό καρδερινοκάναρο δεν ζευγαρώνει πια! 




> *Ένας πετσοπας μου ειπε ότι επειδή έχει πάει με καρδερινοκαναρο δεν πρόκειται να πάει ξανά με καναρίνι επειδή έχει άλλο αναπαραγωγικό σύστημα το καρδερινοκαναρο! 
> Γι αυτό εγώ ειχα απογοητευτε*ι...

----------


## kostasloutraki

πριν κανα μηνα λοιπον.. εχασα ενα πουλακι αρσενικο κιτρινο..  πηγαινω στο πετ σοπ...δειχνς το πουλακι στον πετ σοπα.. (γτ μ ειχε πει ενα παλικαρι απο την περιοχη μ ειναι καλος αυτος) 

κ μ βγαζει το πουλακι με ορνιθωση...(συμπτωματα.. ειχε πτεροροια γυρο απο τα ματια τ και τον λαιμο..)

περνω σιβοτιιν.. του δινω 7 μερες.. σταματω 5 μερες.. την 5 μερα.. πηγαινς και το βλεπει.. πολυ καλητερα το πουλακι σου συνεχισε ετσι... ξαναρχιζω... σιβοτιν.. σε 2 μερες το πουλακι.. το εχασα......



(δεν ηξερα να ανεβαζω φωτο (οχι οτι τωρα ξερω.. αλλα κατι γινετε))

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πετσοπου: -Ολα τα πουλια θελουν νημα για να φτιαξουν φωλια! Ακομη και οι παπαγαλοι..!

----------


## Lucky Witch

χαχαχαχαχα κλαίωωωωωωωωωωωωω εμένα μου είπαν προχτές σε πετ σοπ στη νέα μου γειτονιά στο Πέραμα, για τα τεστ dna.
Ότι στους μικρούς και μεσαίους παπαγάλους δεν κάνουν τέτοιο τεστ παρά μόνο στους μεγάλους ομιλόντες, επειδή ο κόσμος μονο για τους μεγάλους ζητάει να μάθει το φύλο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> στους μικρούς και μεσαίους παπαγάλους δεν κάνουν τέτοιο τεστ παρά μόνο στους μεγάλους ομιλόντες, επειδή ο κόσμος μονο για τους μεγάλους ζητάει να μάθει το φύλο.


 ::  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

> πετσοπου: -Ολα τα πουλια θελουν νημα για να φτιαξουν φωλια! Ακομη και οι παπαγαλοι..!


Ε ρε ο κοσμος εχει τρελαθει για να πουλησει!
Ας πω κι εγω την δικια μου μικρο ιστορια!

Παω να αγορασω κλουβι για τον μικρο μου Μορτη.

Pet shop man : Τι πουλακι εχεις;
Εγω :Zebra Finch .... ( με κοιταει με ενα βλεμα σαν της αγελαδας ) 
Pet shop man : Τα κοινα παραδεισαια ;
Εγω : Ναι ναι ... 
Pet shop man : Α, σου προτεινω αυτο εδω...
Εγω : Μα δεν ειναι πολυ μικρο;;;
Pet shop man : Ε , αυτα ειναι μικρα δεν χρειαζονται πολυ χωρο...

Να Μ@@@@Α που δεν θελουν πολυ χωρο...ο αχρηστος...με νευριασε αλλα δεν ειπα τιποτα!
Αγορασα το κλουβι που ηθελα εγω και σηκωθηκα και εφυγα....

Αα, επισης θελω ννα μαθω εαν γινεται να κανουμε κατι...
Τα πτηνα το πετ σοπ ( οπου ειναι αλυσιδα ) τα εχουν στο υπογειο....
Πρωτον,δεν βλεπουν ποτε φως!Εχει μονο ενα μιρο παραθυρο για δηθεν εξαερισμο...τα πουλια ειναι στοιβαγμενα σε κλουβια...
ΔΕΝ εχουν ΤΡΟΦΗ και ως αποτελεσμα ενα lovebird ετρωγε ενα αλλο ... μπροστα μας...ειχε νωπο αιμα...αηδιασα κι εφυγα τρεχοντας χωρις να πω τιποτα...
Πιο περα ειχαν δυο καναρινια ψωφια πεταγμενα σε σακουλες....και σα αλλα θα ηταν... τα ειχαν κιολλας μπροστα στην ειδοσο....
Τα πουλια παντως ολα μαθημενα...
Ευτυχως κρυφα κρυφα αλλαξα μαζι με ενα φιλο μου καποια πουλια που δεν ειχα τροφη...
Και να με κατεγραψαν οι καμερες ΧΕΣΤ@@Α!
Μου ηρθε να τους προτεινω να πω εγω να τα καθαρισω και να τα βαλω και τροφες....

Το αλλο "κορυφαιο" ( στο ιδιο πετ σοπ ) ειχαν πανω απο 50 καρδερινες πιασμενες...  πραγματικα τις λυπηθηκα  :sad: 
 Ασε που ο χωρος ειναι γεματος αραχνες και ιστους στις γωνιες και τα τοιχωματα ειναι γεματα κουτσουλιες...τελειως ανθυγειηνο περιβαλλον...
Νπορουμε να το καταγγηλουμε στο υγειονομικο;

Συγγωμη για τυχον λαθη, γραφω με κινητο!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ευθυμη! Αυτο που ειδες ηταν τελειως ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ! Να το καταγγειλεις εννοειτε στο υγειοκονομικο!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ευθυμη, δες το νομο 4039

Υποχρεώσεις του κηδεμόνα, ιδιοκτήτη:

- Ευζωία είναι το σύνολο των κανόνων, που πρέπει να εφαρμόζει ο άνθρωπος στα ζώα, αναφορικά με την προστασία τους και την καλή μεταχείρισή τους, έτσι ώστε να μην πονούν και υποφέρουν, την παραμονή τους σε χώρο στεγνό, καθαρό και προστατευμένο από τις καιρικές συνθήκες, χωρίς να είναι μόνιμα δεμένα και διαβιούντα εντός ακατάλληλων κατασκευών, τη φροντίδα για ιατρική περίθαλψη και χορήγηση κατάλληλης τροφής και νερού, την καθημερινή άσκηση ή τον περίπατό τους και γενικά τη μέριμνα για σεβασμό της ύπαρξής τους.
Προστιμο για παραβίαση των παραπάνω 300 ευρώ (ανά ζώο)

----------


## Efthimis98

Πως ομως;;;
Δεν εχω καμια ιδεα με το πως λειτουργουν!  :sad: 
Και ειμαι και ανηλικος...εαν εχει σημασια....  :sad:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οποιος ξερει, απο 'δω μεσα, ας σου απαντησει! Δεν εχει σημασια το οτι εισαι ανηλικος!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ok BOSS!!!  :winky: 
Χαχαχαχα...

----------


## panoss

ΧΑ!!
Και εγώ μπορεί να είμαι ανηλικος..
Έχω δει και εγώ αυτό το πετ σοπ που λες.
Εγώ είχα πάει σε ένα άλλο και είχαν δώσει σε μένα ληγμένη τροφή(χύμα), την έφαγαν τα καναρίνια μου και πέθαναν σε 3 ώρες περίπου..
Ε ρε και με πιάνουν κάτι νεύρα, πάω στον  πετσοπά του λέω πως θα του κάνω καταγγελία τίποτα αυτός...
Την στέλνω την τροφή στο χημείο του κράτους..
εκει έγινε χαμός...

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχ....τι να πεις με αυτους που μπλεξαμε;;;
Το πετ σοπ πο υ λες στον Ευοσμο ειναι ή εννοεις το αλλο απαισιο πετ σοπ στην Θερμη...;;;

----------


## mariakappa

και τι του εκαναν ?

----------


## Efthimis98

> Προστιμο για παραβίαση των παραπάνω 300 ευρώ (ανά ζώο)


Αν πληρωσουν 300€ για καθε κακοποιημενο πτηνο τοτε το κλεισανε το μαγαζακι...

----------


## kwstas.m

πεδια παντου ειπαρχει ενας ΜΙΘΟΣ για εμασ τους ελινες που ξερουμε απο μπιρα

----------


## panoss

Τι του έκαναν???
Βασικά μου είπε πως θα μου δώσει παπαγάλο Αμαζονείου.
Του έδωσα διορία 1 μήνα, δεν το έφερε και μπαπ στον ***** του από το υγειονομικό + από τα δικαστήρια...
Έτσι μας χαιρέτησε!!!!
Λέω για αυτό που είναι στην Θέρμη.....

----------


## panos504

Καλημέρα παιδιά , είναι η πρώτη μου επαφή και απάντηση στο φόρουμ.
Οι ιστορίες με τα petshop και τους ιδιοκτήτες που τα ξέρουν όλα είναι φοβερές !!
Είχα παλαιότερα τροπικά ψάρια και καναρίνια και έχω ακούσει πάρα πολλά .
Το τελευταίο πρίν λίγες μέρες που έψαχνα να πάρω ένα ζευγάρι καναρίνια να ξεκινήσω πάλι , σε κεντρικό κατάστημα στο Βόλο :
Pt: ._Μην σας παραμυθιάζουν , όλα τα καναρίνια είναι ίδια , 2 είδη υπάρχουν : θηλυκά και αρσενικά_ :Character0053: 

Πάω σε άλλον
me: Τι καναρίνια είναι αυτά ? Τι ράτσα ?
Pt:_ Καμπανόφωνα !!!!!
_me: Δηλαδή???
Pt: Εχουν όλα φωνή καμπάνα !!!!!! :Sick0011:

----------


## panoss

χαχααχααχαχαχα!!!!
Μπράβο βρε Πάνο, με έκανες και γέλασα!!!Άρε κάτι πεσοπάδες που υπάρχουν!!!
Εμένα ένας μου είχε πει πως μπορώ να βάλω pangasious σε 25λ!!! Εντωμεταξύ αυτό το ψάρι γίνεται 1.5 μέτρο!!!!!
Και όταν του είπα, καλά δεν θα μεγαλώσει πολύ??Μου είπε πως θα μεγαλώσει όσο του επιτρέπεται από τον χώρο...

----------


## stephan

Παναγιώτη ένας παρομοίως μύθος των (μεγάλο)πετσοπαδων είναι ο εξής:
Βλέπω έναν κα'ι'μάνο (κροκοδειλάκι) σε terratarium και ρωτάω πόσο μεγαλώνουν. Ξέρετε τι μου απάντησε ο αθεόφοβος; -μεγαλώνουν ανάλογα με τον χώρο που θα τους δόσεις :Fighting0015:  :Anim 45:  :Mad0039: ! Αυτό άσχετε πετσοπα είναι βιολογικά αδύνατων, ακόμα οι κα'ι'μανοι μεγαλώνουν μέχρι και 5 μέτρα στην φύση ενώ οι εκτρωφείς έχουν καταφέρει να μειώσουν το μέγεθος τους μόνο μέχρι τα 3 με 4 μέτρα! Άλλα βεβαία ρε γελοίε αν τον έχει για πάντα σε ένα ενυδρείο 30 λύτρων θα πεθάνει πριν προλάβει να μεγαλώσει και πολύ (δηλαδή πριν καν ενηλικιωθεί)!

----------


## panoss

Ναι θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα....
Αυτό που βλέπω είναι πως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν θα αλλάξει...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Στέφανε θα νόμιζε ότι τον ήθελες για να φτιάξεις ... μπότες !!!

----------


## CyberPanos

Η οι πετσοπαδες πρεπει να βαλουν μυαλο και να στρωθουν να διαβασουν οι εμεις πρεπει να ανοιξουμε πετ σοπ..

----------


## panoss

Μάλλον το 2ο.
Το 1ο δεν το κόβω......

----------


## jk21

καθε επαγγελμα εχει τα δυσκολα και τα ευκολα του .καποια τα ξερουμε καλυτερα απο αυτους ,σε καποια αλλα εχουν πειρα (ακομα και καθαρα γραφειοκρατικα ) που εμεις δεν εχουμε .τα πραγματα αργα ή γρηγορα θα αλλαξουν .εγω ειμαι αισιοδοξος .οι ανθρωποι αυτοι ειναι επαγγελματιες ,αλλα επαγγελματιας σε μια ελλαδα της αρπαχτης και της αμαθειας ή της ημιμαθειας .Τοσο η αρπαχτη ,οσο και η αμαθεια ,αργα ή γρηγορα αν δεν εξαφανισθει θα μειωθει .Αν θελουν να επιβιωσουν θα αλλαξουν .Οταν ο κοσμος θα εχει απαιτησεις ,θελουν δε θελουν θα αλλαξουν .Μακαρι βεβαια αναμεσα σε σας τα νεα παιδια ,με καλλιεργημενη εκτροφικη συνειδηση με ηθικες αξιες ,να ξεπηδησουν νεοι επαγγελματιες .Οταν με το καλο γινει αυτο και εχετε διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα απο αυτους ,τοτε θα μπορειτε οχι μια ,αλλα δυο φορες να τους κριτικαρετε !

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω τα βλεπω ετσι τα πραγματα οπως τα λες αλλα δεν εκανα και πετ σοπας για να ξερω τις δυσκολιες τους ,αλλα μια στοιχειωδες καθαριοτητα και μια νοικοκυρωσυνη μπορουν να τα κανουν.....εδωσα πουλια 10 ευρω κι αυτος αμεσως τα εβαλε τιμη 40 και 45 ευρω......μερικοι ειναι καταδικασμενοι να μην δουλευουν,και μετα παραπονιουνται οτι δεν πουλανε καναρινια ......τι να πεις  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> καθε επαγγελμα εχει τα δυσκολα και τα ευκολα του .καποια τα ξερουμε καλυτερα απο αυτους ,σε καποια αλλα εχουν πειρα (ακομα και καθαρα γραφειοκρατικα ) που εμεις δεν εχουμε .τα πραγματα αργα ή γρηγορα θα αλλαξουν .εγω ειμαι αισιοδοξος .οι ανθρωποι αυτοι ειναι επαγγελματιες ,αλλα επαγγελματιας σε μια ελλαδα της αρπαχτης και της αμαθειας ή της ημιμαθειας .Τοσο η αρπαχτη ,οσο και η αμαθεια ,αργα ή γρηγορα αν δεν εξαφανισθει θα μειωθει .Αν θελουν να επιβιωσουν θα αλλαξουν .Οταν ο κοσμος θα εχει απαιτησεις ,θελουν δε θελουν θα αλλαξουν .Μακαρι βεβαια αναμεσα σε σας τα νεα παιδια ,με καλλιεργημενη εκτροφικη συνειδηση με ηθικες αξιες ,να ξεπηδησουν νεοι επαγγελματιες .Οταν με το καλο γινει αυτο και εχετε διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα απο αυτους ,τοτε θα μπορειτε οχι μια ,αλλα δυο φορες να τους κριτικαρετε !


*Ρε Δημητρη,.μας δουλευεις??? Τι λες τωρα?? θα πρεπει να εχουν βγαλει το MIT για να ανοιξουν ενα πετ σοπ?? Αν εξαιρεσουμε την <γνωση> θελω να μου πεις....που ειναι αυτα τα <αγνά> τους κινητρα και η αγαπη προς τα ζωα?? Με το να τα εχουν (οχι ολοι,...αλλα πολλοι και σ αυτος αναφερομαι) σε χαλια συνθηκες υγιεινης?? με το μαγαζι τους να βρομαει?? να μη βαφουν ουτε μια φορα στα 2 χρονια το χωρο τους?? τι λεμε τωρα...ειναι απαραδεκτοι!! Οσο για τις αλλαγες...
" πλανασαι πλάνην οικτρά ".... όσο αλλαζει το πουλοπιασημο και η πωληση ψυχων αλλο τοσο θα αλλαξουν και αυτοι!! Την αλλαγη που λες, θα μπορουσαν να την φερουν οι <νέοι> ....αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να επιβιωσουν στα < γραναζια αυτου του συστηματος> ._*

----------


## jk21

σας γραφει καποιος που ξερει πολυ καλα (το ξερετε και καποιοι απο σας  ) οτι αρκετοι απο τον κλαδο που συζηταμε ,τον πιανουν οχι με τοσο ευπρεπη τροπο ... στο στομα τους .Σιγουρα η αλλαγη ,η οριστικη αλλαγη ,θα ερθει μεσα απο τα νεα παιδια που υπαρχουν στον εκτροφικο χωρο και θελησουν να ασχοληθουν επαγγελματικα ,παραλληλα με την εκτροφη και με την ιδιοτητα του ιδιοκτητη πετ σοπ .Ολα αυτα που λετε συμβαινουν σε μεγαλη κλιμακα στα μαγαζια αυτα και το βλεπουμε ολοι .Οταν βλεπεις το θεμα καθαρα επαγγελματικα και σου δινει η πολιτεια με τους ελλειπεις ή μη εφαρμοσιμους νομους να παρανομεις ή εν πασει περιπτωσει να τους τηρεις πλημελως ,ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα το κανεις .Ποιος επαγγελματικος χωρος του δινεται η ευκαιρια να κερδισει με οχι θεμιτο τροπο και δεν το εκμεταλλευεται ,σε ενα ποσοστο των συμμετεχοντων σε αυτον; οταν σου δινεται δικαιωμα να πουλας πουλια χωρις να ξερεις απο πουλια ,οταν και αυτοι που ξερουν ,πολλες φορες βαζουν το χρημα πανω απο την ηθικη (ακομα και στον καθαρα εκτροφικο χωρο ) πως γινεται να εχουμε καλυτερες συνθηκες; με δυο μονο τροπους ... 

ειτε γιατι θα σε πιεσει  ο αυξημενος ανταγωνισμος  να μαθεις και να βελτιωσεις αυτο που παρεχεις σε πελατες και πουλια (οταν μαλιστα ξερεις οτι οι πρακτικες σου δεν θα μεινουν χωρις κριτικη στον , με ισχυ επηρεασμου  των πελατων , ανεξαρτητο διαδικτυακο χωρο για το συγκεκριμενο χομπι ..... τονιζω οι πρακτικες και οχι τα προσωπα ) ,γιατι αν δεν βελτιωθεις θα κλεισεις αργα ή γρηγορα   

ειτε με την συνεχη επιμορφωση που μπορεις πια να εχεις ,σε αυτο που παρεχεις .Δεν χρειαζεται να βγαλεις κανενα πανεπιστημιο για να γινει αυτο ! ποσα ξερανε πριν λιγα χρονια εκτροφεις και πετσοπαδες για τους σπορους; τωρα αυτα υπαρχουν με στοιχεια ,τα οποια μπορουν να τα παραθεσουν στον πελατη για να προωθησουν τον ταδε σπορο με αξια  ,το ταδε προληπτικο σκευασμα βοτανων για ενισχυση της υγειας των πουλιων .... αντε να ελεγες στο πελατη παρε αυτο το ριγανελαιο 15 ευρω πριν λιγα χρονια ... καποτε αν τους λεγες εχω δυο μιγματα και το ενα εχει 10 ευρω παραπανω το τσουβαλι ,αντε να τον επειθες οτι αυτο που ειναι φθηνοτερο ,θα πρεπε να εκανε 20 ευρω παρακατω ή και να μην υπηρχε καθολου ,γιατι δεν ειναι τυχαια φθηνοτερο .τωρα ξερουμε και την αξια των σπορων και πως το ποσοστο τους σε ενα μιγμα που εχει τους ιδιους αλλα σε διαφορετικη συσταση ,επηρεαζει τιμη και συνολικ ποιοτητα 


οι οριστικες αλλαγες σιγουρα γινεται με την εισοδο νεων στο χωρο ,αλλα πρωτα πρεπει να διασφαλιστει οτι οι νεοι θα ειναι καλυτεροι απο τους αλλους .η αλλαγες στον κοσμο ,που γινανε αποτομα ,οδηγησε σε χαλιφηδες στην θεση καποιων παλαιων .εγω παντοτε ελπιζω οτι και παλιοι χαλιφηδες ειτε γιατι θα το κατανοησουν ειτε γιατι θα το αποδεχθουνε με το ζορι ,θα αλλαξουν ! ειδικα οσοι ειναι εκτροφεις παραλληλα ,μπορει να πετυχουν πολλα .Ομως πριν απο ολα πρεπει να βελτιωθουν οι ιδιοι οι εκτροφεις .Δεν προκειται τιποτα να αλλαξει ,οταν ακομα και πρωταθλητες ακους να λενε ,εγω εχω τοσα πουλια και δεν εχω χρονο να βαζω χορτα ,δεν εχω χρονο να αλλαζω καθε δυο μερες σπορους .Δεν εχεις χρονο να προσφερεις στα πουλια αυτο που αξιζουν ; δεν εχεις τοτε πουλια ή εχεις τοσα οσα ,μπορει τελικα να προσφερεις αυτο που αξιζουν !!!!Οταν οι εκτροφεις δεν δωσουν τα πουλια τους σε στυγνους επαγγελματιες πετσοπαδες , που τους ενδιαφερει μονο να πουλησουν ,δεν θα εχουν τι να πουλησουν σε μεγαλο ποσοστο  ...

----------


## Niva2gr

Βασικά η λύση είναι απλή: Μην δίνετε τα λεφτά σας σε τέτοια πετ σοπ της κολάσεως. Επιλέξτε άλλα μαγαζιά που σέβονται τα ζώα. Και ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα, ας είναι καλά το ίντερνετ!

----------


## Naylia

> καθε επαγγελμα εχει τα δυσκολα και τα ευκολα του .καποια τα ξερουμε καλυτερα απο αυτους ,σε καποια αλλα εχουν πειρα (ακομα και καθαρα γραφειοκρατικα ) που εμεις δεν εχουμε .τα πραγματα αργα ή γρηγορα θα αλλαξουν .εγω ειμαι αισιοδοξος .οι ανθρωποι αυτοι ειναι επαγγελματιες ,αλλα επαγγελματιας σε μια ελλαδα της αρπαχτης και της αμαθειας ή της ημιμαθειας .Τοσο η αρπαχτη ,οσο και η αμαθεια ,αργα ή γρηγορα αν δεν εξαφανισθει θα μειωθει .Αν θελουν να επιβιωσουν θα αλλαξουν .Οταν ο κοσμος θα εχει απαιτησεις ,θελουν δε θελουν θα αλλαξουν .Μακαρι βεβαια αναμεσα σε σας τα νεα παιδια ,με καλλιεργημενη εκτροφικη συνειδηση με ηθικες αξιες ,να ξεπηδησουν νεοι επαγγελματιες .Οταν με το καλο γινει αυτο και εχετε διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα απο αυτους ,τοτε θα μπορειτε οχι μια ,αλλα δυο φορες να τους κριτικαρετε !


Τόσα χρόνια επιβιώνουν έτσι και δεν υπάρχει καμία βελτίωση.Και αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί υπάρχουν ακόμα άτομα που δεν έχουν γνώση για το είδος του ζωντανού που θέλουν να υιοθετήσουν.Από εκεί ξεκινάνε όλα.
Όταν όμως παίρνεις την απόφαση να ασχοληθείς με αυτό,θα πρέπει να μην είσαι πρώτα έμπορος,να είσαι ζωόφιλος.Δυστυχώς αυτό δε συμβαίνει.
Ημιμάθεια υπάρχει σε όλα,σε ό,τι και να πουλούν,δυστυχώς.Δε χρειάζεται σαφώς να είσαι γνώστης για κάθε είδος που πουλάς αλλά τουλάχιστον να έχεις συνείδηση για να μην αντιμετωπίζεις ένα ζωο σαν εμπόρευμα.Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό,νομίζω έχουμε κάθε λόγο να κριτικάρουμε.
Άλλωστε όση κριτική και να πέσει,τα πράγματα δεν άλλαζουν σε αυτά τα καταστήματα.

----------


## Naylia

> Οι μονομαχοι δεν εχουν προβλημα που ζουν σε ποτηρια, αντιθετα τους αρεσει ο μικρος χωρος.


Ναι,τρελαίνονται.Αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι αυτο το είδος ψαριού,θέλει τουλάχιστον 20 λιτρα ενυδρείο για να ζήσει άνετα.Αν είναι αρσενικό και μόνο του,φυσικά.
Τι να το κάνεις το ενυδρείο,τους θερμαντήρες,το θερμόμετρο,το φίλτρο;Λεπτομέρειες.............  ....

----------


## jk21

και γω σαφως πιστευω οτι εχουμε καθε λογο να κριτικαρουμε ,ως μεσο πιεσης για να βελτιωθουν.αργα ή γρηγορα ειμαι πεπεισμενος οτι θα γινει εστω σε ενα βαθμο

----------


## φιλοζωος

-Εχετε τροφη;
-Για τι;
-Για καναρινια.
-Ναι εδω.
-Μα αυτη εχει ζουζουνια!
-Πληρωνεις σπορους και περνεις και δορο κρατακι.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιαννη βγαλτον μια φωτογραφια να την βαλουμε στους ευεργετες του τοπου. :Mad0234:  :: 
του εδωσε πουλι 3 χρονων για χρονιαρικο και του ειπε μετα, οτι τα δαχτυλιδωμενα δεν ζευγαρωνουν.




> λοιπον οπως μου ειχε πει και ο κωστας πηγα στο πετ σοπ που αγορασα το καναρινι και αρχισα να του λεω το προβλημα ... *ο πετ σοπασ ειπε οτι φτενε τα δαχτυλιδομενα πτηνα ποου δεν μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν και οτι δεν του ειχα πει οτι το θελω για ζευγαρωμα του τονισα οτι το ειχα πει και μου ειπε οτι δεν το ειχε ακουσει και νομιζε πως το θελω για να κανει παρεα στον αρσενικο..* .τελος παντων με τα πολλα μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει να μου δοσει και του λεω οτι αυτο δεν γινετε... το θεμα εληξε με το να παω εκει την επομενη τεταρτη και να του αλλαξω το καναρινι με καποιο αλλο ετοιμο για ζευγαρωμα..... οποτε θα περιμενω να το παω πισω και να παρω καποπιο ετοιμο.....


Αρσενικός χαλάει φωλιά

----------


## Gardelius

*Αυτα ειναι!!!!!!! Θα εχουμε και συνεχεια!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## johnakos32

Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα θα προσπαθησω επρεπε να ηχογραφουσα. Προσπαθησε να μου δοσει ετοιμο ζευγαρι την μαχα μονο με τρια μικρα 145 ευρω για να μην ταλαιπωρουμε με γεννες και οτι αυτη ειναι καλη μανα και θα κανει αλλες 3 γεννες... Οκ λεω θα περασω την τεταρτη να δω αν θα μου φερεις τιποτα και τα λεμε

----------


## demis

Παρολα αυτα υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που πιστευουν πως αυτοι ξερουν πιο πολλα απο ολους. Π.χ εγω εχω κατι γειτονες πουφετος πρωτη φορα επιχειρισαν να ζευγαρωσουν τα καναρινια.. Με ξερουν τοσα χρονια και ξερουν ποσα πουλακια εχω. Παρολα αυτα τους δινω συμβουλες τις κανουνε και ρωτανε αλλον που εχει αλλη αποψη και λεει εγω δεν τα κανω ετσι και ακουν και τον αλλον. Το κλουβι το ειχαν κατω μεσα στην κουζινα με αποτελσαμα η καναρα να φοβαται και να γενναει τα αυγα κατω. Το ειδα και επαθα σοκ τους ειπα να το βαλουν σε ψηλο σημειο το κλουβι και οχι στην κουζινα. Θα μου πειτε δεν κανε ινα τα μετακινουμε  οταν ειναι να γεννησου αλλα εκει ετσι κι αλλιως δεν γινοταν γιατι εχουν και το σκυλι να τα τρομαζει αλλα δεν τους κοβει. και για να μη φανω κακος και τους πω πεταξτε το γιατι δεν θα βγει πουλακι απο εκει. Λεω βαλτε το στη φωλια το βαλαμε. Και μετα πηγαν και ρωτησαν τον Πετσοπα και λεει δεν κανει να τα πιανετε τα αυγα μη ρωτατε οποιον ναναι να σας λεει συμβουλες και τετεια. Και αυτη λεει μα το εκανε κατω το αυγο στον πατο.. Κι αυτος της ειπε δεν πειραζει αυτο τη σημασια εχει δεν χρειαζεται φωλια... Ε και μου το ει[αν και λεω ενταξει αμα ακουτε αυτους μη ρωτατε εμενα.  Γι αυτο παιδια ενταξει ειναι οι πετσοπαδες μερικοι πολυ ξερολες ΑΛΛΑ υπαρχουν και καποιοι ανθρωποι που τους δινεις απλοχερα ο,τι ξερεις για να τα εχουνε καλα χωρις να ζητησουμε κατι για ανταλλαγμα και πανε και σκανε ενα σωρο λεφτα για του κοσμου τα αχριστα Πχ κοκκινη βυταμινη η κιτρινη και καλα αυγοτροφη.! Και τους λες μη δινεις τετεια δωσε αυγα βραστα δωσε ραδυκι δωσε μπροκολο καροτο και ολα τα καλα αλλα οχι αυτα. Και σου απαντανε ο ταδε μου ειπε δεν κανει να τα δινω φρουτα η ο ταδε μου ειπε πως αυτη η κιτρινη βυταμινη ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απο βραστο αυγο... Εεε τοτε συγνωμη αλλα τα θελει ο απαυτος τους.

----------


## xarhs

θεμιστοκλη αυτοι ετσι ειναι και δεν προκειτε να μαθουν. εμεις θα προσπαθουμε να κανουμε το καλυτερο στα δικα μας. και θα προτεινουμε τον τροπο μας και σε αλλους. αν δεν θελουν πολυ αυτοι θα χασουν.

----------


## ninos

Το "περιτύλιγμα" παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο Θεμιστοκλή  :Happy:

----------


## moustakias

Ωραίο thread.
Έριξα πολύ γέλιο

----------


## vag21

καποια στιγμη να βραβευσουμε την μεγαλυτερη κοτσανα  :Anim 19: .

και μια αντιπροσωπεία απο το φορουμ, θα του παραδωσει το κυπελο  :: .

----------


## panos70

μου λεει ενας πετ σοπας επιμενοντας ...........ολα τα πρασινα καναρινια ειναι τιμπραντο ....προσπαθωντας να του εξηγησω μερικα πραγματα κι οτι κανει λαθος αυτος ειναι κολλημενος με αυτο που λεει κι επιμενει, τοτε του λεω για να το λες εσυ κατι θα ξερεις ,κι αυτος απο ικανοποιηση απαντα ετσι -ετσι ειναι

----------


## CyberPanos

> μου λεει ενας πετ σοπας επιμενοντας ...........ολα τα πρασινα καναρινια ειναι τιμπραντο ....προσπαθωντας να του εξηγησω μερικα πραγματα κι οτι κανει λαθος αυτος ειναι κολλημενος με αυτο που λεει κι επιμενει, τοτε του λεω για να το λες εσυ κατι θα ξερεις ,κι αυτος απο ικανοποιηση απαντα ετσι -ετσι ειναι


Εκει την ωρα σκεφτεσε διαφορα καλα πραγματα.... :Anim 55:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0029: 
χαχαχα

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλα λενε πως τον βλακα αμα τον ''ξυπνησεις'' μετα θα το παιζει πονηρος. :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Εγω χθες ακουσα να λεει στον εμπορο που του φερνει τα πουλια οτι δεν θελει νεαρα μπατζι γιατι εχει μεγαλα και θα του τα φανε!!!
Προσπαθουσα να του εξηγησω οτι δεν ισχυει... Αντε να με ακουσει!!! Αλλα θα προσπαθησω να τον ισιοσω αυτον γιατι ειναι καλο παιδι και αξιζει να κρατησει το πετ σοπ του!!!
Και οπως λεμε παντα "Ο επιμενων νικα"!!!

----------


## Βασιλεία

εγω: ο αρσενικός μου έχεΙ λίπος στην κοιλιά κ μου έκανε ασπορα αυγά.
Πετσοπας: δεν έχει σημασία το λίπος ειναι όπως ειναι και στους ανθρώπους ο ένας πιο χοντρός αλλΑ μπορεί να κάνει παιδιά .
Εγω: "ναι οκ" παίρνω αυτά που ηθελα εντωμεταξύ...
Πετσοπας: εγω έχω ένα ζευγάρι που είναι τώρα στα ντουζίενια του ο αρσενικός 6 χρόνων η θηλυκια 3...εσένα μήπως είναι πολύ μικρά και δεν μπορούν??
Εγω: ειναι και τα δύο περσινά και νομίζω ότι μπορούν...
Πετσοπας: οχι δεν ειναι ακόμα μετά τα 3 τα καναρίνια μπορούν να γεννήσουν..
Εγω: Α ναι?δεν το ξερά( τι λέει μωρε ο καημένος??? :: από μέσα μ)
Πετσοπας: και ότι θες ν Ρωτάς εδώ εμάς καλύτερα κάτι ξέρουμε παραπάνω...
Εγω: ναι βέβαια. ( ούτε καν!!φυσικά!!!)
Πήρα αυτά που ήθελα Γ να αδυνατίσω τν μικρό κ έφυγα...
Εσείς παιδιά τ ξέρατε αυτό Για τα ντουζενια?? :: χαχαχα

----------


## vag21

αν ειχα πετσοπ θα μαζευα υπογραφες να κλεισει το greekbirdclub ,να πουλαμε ανετα αδερφε μου.

----------


## jk21

θα ερθει και αυτη η ωρα ... ακομα ειναι στις σκεψεις ... οταν μεγαλωσουμε και αλλο ή αυτοι θα αλλαξουν ή θα κανουν αυτο που ειπες ... και ισως οχι ακριβως αυτοι .... δεν ειναι αυτοι το Κεφαλι ... το ψαρι βρωμαει απο το κεφαλι ...

----------


## Gardelius

*Τώρα τι να πεις??? σε φερνουν <εκτος> οριου ορισμένοι!!!! Βασιλεία,...συνεχισε να ενημερώνεσαι απο αξιόπιστες πηγες!!!*  :winky:

----------


## CyberPanos

> θα ερθει και αυτη η ωρα ... ακομα ειναι στις σκεψεις ... οταν μεγαλωσουμε και αλλο ή αυτοι θα αλλαξουν ή θα κανουν αυτο που ειπες ... και ισως οχι ακριβως αυτοι .... δεν ειναι αυτοι το Κεφαλι ... το ψαρι βρωμαει απο το κεφαλι ...


Εγω λεω να ανοιξουμε ενα GreekBirdShop και να κανουμε την διαφορα με σωστο εμπορευμα και πτηνα και οχι παραπληροφοριες,αθλιες συνθηκες κτλπ οπως αυτοι.... :winky:

----------


## Βασιλεία

φιλε ηλια,ηταν και ο πατερας μου μαζι που δεν ξερει και  δεν τον πιστεψε και μου λεει μπορουν να  σου πουν οτιδηποτε προκειμενου να πουλησουν... ::  πραγματικα ηθελα να γελασω αλλα κρατηθηκα με αυτα που μου ελεγε...

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη στη ζωη και στην κοινωνια ,υπαρχουν διακριτοι ρολοι .Αν εννοεις το φορουμ να ανοιξει ενα τετοια μαγαζι ,δεν ειναι στις προθεσεις μας και στου στοχους μας .Αν εννοεις σαν μεμονωμενη πρωτοβουλια μελων ,ειναι κατι που θα με χαροποιησει ,οχι τοσο γιατι θα λυθει το προβλημα ,αλλα γιατι παντα καθε τι καλο ,οδηγει σε ανταωνισμο και εμμεση βελτιωση ολων .Μονο αν υπαρξει γενικη βελτιωση ,θα εχουμε ουσιαστικη καλυτερη προοπτικη για τα πουλια μας ,οσο αφορα τα μαγαζια που ασχολουνται με το εμποριο ειδων σχετικων με αυτα ,αλλα και με εμποριο των ιδιων των πουλιων

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Δυστυχώς οι πετσοπαδες δεν αγαπουν αυτο που κανουν και ετσι ψωφουν πολλα ζωα απο τις λαθος οδηγιες. Ευτυχως ομως που υπαρχουν και καλοι.

----------


## Stelios17

> Τι του έκαναν???
> Βασικά μου είπε πως θα μου δώσει παπαγάλο Αμαζονείου.
> Του έδωσα διορία 1 μήνα, δεν το έφερε και μπαπ στον ***** του από το υγειονομικό + από τα δικαστήρια...
> Έτσι μας χαιρέτησε!!!!
> Λέω για αυτό που είναι στην Θέρμη.....


Ναι ομως φιλε ετσι πηγες να δωροδοκηθεις δινοντας σου ενα παπαγαλο!!!
Αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν θα τον καταγγελνες και τα καημενα τα πουλακια θα συνεχιζαν να ζουν στις αθλιες συνθηκες γιατι εσυ θα επαιρνες το δωρο αλλα θα μου πεις ο αλλος που δεν μπηκε καν στον κοπο να κανει κατι για να καταγγελθει αυτος ο τυπος!!!
Οντως τρομερες ιστοριες με τους πετσοπαδες,εμενα να πω την αληθεια ο πετσοπας μου ειναι αρκετα καλος παιδια και οταν δεν ξερει κατι προτιμα να μου πει δεν ξερω να το ψαξω και να σου πω ή ψαξε το μονος σου.
Και τα πουλακια του ειναι πεντακαθρα,με το καθαρο νερο και παντα γεματα κουτακια τροφη!

----------


## panos70

> *CyberPanos*        Εγω λεω να ανοιξουμε ενα GreekBirdShop και να κανουμε την διαφορα με  σωστο εμπορευμα και πτηνα και οχι παραπληροφοριες,αθλιες συνθηκες κτλπ  οπως αυτοι....


  Πανο προσεξε πως τα λες γιατι θα σκεφτουν μερικοι οτι υπαρχουν συμφεροντα πισω απο το GBC κι εχει σκοπο το κερδος

----------


## jk21

Πανο αυτο του το λες σοβαρα ή θελεις να με πειραξεις  :: 


αν αυτο γινοτανε θεωρητικα επισημα σαν φορουμ ,θα ειχε και ξεκαθαρους στοχους και αποδειξεις που θα αποδικνυανε το αντιθετο .Ομως ακομα και ετσι ειναι κατι που δεν σκεφτηκαμε ποτε σαν διαχειριση και δεν ειναι στους στοχους μας 

αντιθετα ενα φορουμ ,αν δεν θωρακισθει με κανονες που να αποδικνυουν οτι δεν ειναι μονο << καθαρο >> αλλα και δειχνει  ,μπορουν παντα να υπαρξουν εκεινοι που θα βρουν την ευκαιρια να το συκοφαντησουν 

καπως ετσι καποτε καποιοι πικραναν εναν πρωτοπορο των φορουμ για πτηνα ,ωστε λιγο πριν απενεργοποιησει την λειτουργια του φορουμ ,να διατυπωσει στην τελευταια ανακοινωση και αυτη τη φραση,για κατηγοριες *που δεν του αξιζαν  ( το λεω και το πιστευω !!! )*  : 

Αξίζει να φτάνουν στα αφτιά σου φράσεις όπως, "τα παίρνει από τα pet shop", όταν όχι μόνο διώχνεις επανειλημμένα διαφημιστικές προσφορές από καταστήματα για να βάλεις banner με τη φίρμα τους στο φόρουμ, αλλά *πληρώνεις μέχρι τελευταία δεκάρα τις αγορές σου από αυτά τα καταστήματα και δεν έχεις δεχθεί ποτέ ούτε μία πατήθρα για δώρο;



**Εμεις δεν προκειται να αφησουμε ποτε κανεναν να βρει ευκαιρια (εστω και με κανονες υπερβολικους  ) να μας πικρανει ,γιατι πρεπει να ειμαστε δυνατοι και να κραταμε την παρεα ζωντανη για ολους μας !*

----------


## Stelios17

Mπραβο παιδια και για αυτο στο greek bird club ολοι εμεις που ασχολουμαστε με τα πτηνα συντροφιας βρηκαμε μια γωνια που μασ χωραει και απο εδω κανουμε φιλους και λυνουμε καθε μας απορια!!!
Συνεχιστε την καλη σας δουλεια!

----------


## ferrarobios

μεγάλες αλήθειες!!!!

----------


## kz8

εγω ειχα παει σε ενα πετσοπα  και του ζητησα σπορους   κια,καμελινα, φονιο...
μου λεει ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ?
λεω σποροι,τα δινω στα καναρινια....
Μου λεει δεν υπαρχουν  :Fighting0029: 

λεω πως δεν υπαρχουν καλε αφου αγοραζω...?
ΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ Μου λεει...τοσα χρονια κανω αυτο το επαγγελμα ποτε δεν το ειδα αυτο...ΟΤΑΝ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ!!!! :: 
ΜΕ δουλευε και απο πανω...εννοειται οτι δεν του εδειξα τιποτα...χαζη ειμαι να μαθει οτι υπαρχουν.... να του φερω και κοσμο :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## xarhs

καλα εκανες και δεν του εδειξες. ασε τον τρελο στη τρελα του.....

----------


## xarhs

πηγε η μανα μου να αγορασει σε ενα πετ σοπ χθες καποιους μεμονομενους σπορους , και αφου τους ζητησε την ρωτησε γιατι πουλι ειναι? και ειπε για καναρινια , και της λεει εχουμε ετοιμο , και απανταει η μανα μου δεν θελουμε να εχει πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια μεσα......

αααααααα της λεει ο πετσοπας τοτε παρε να δωσεις στα καναρινια αυτο το μιγμα για τα αγριοπουλια. 

η μανα μου ζητησε πριν λιναροσπορο που δεν ειχε και για να μην χασει το ''χαρτζιλικι'' ειπε την κοτσανα του...............

πως δεν της εδωσε και σκουληκια για κοτσυφια να φανε τα καναρινια..........

----------


## demis

Καλα αυτο ειναι τραγικη απάτη εδω εγω το χειμονα που εψαχνα  κρεμα για τα κοκατιλ και μου ειχαν πει παρε αυτο εδω ειναι αυγοτροφη με μελι και δίνε αυτο. Λεω οχι αφηστε το αφου δεν εχετε κρεμα δεν θα παρω προς το παρων ταιζει ο αρσενικος οποτε εχω χρονο να ψαξου απο αλλου της τονισα. Και μου λεει α αυτο το δινεις το τρωει και ο αρσενικος κ το δινει και στα μικρα του, λεω οχι ευχαριστω του δινω αυγο που ειναι απειρες φορες καλυτερο απο αυτη την αιδια. Δηλαδη επειδη βλεπουν οτι ο αλλος ψωνιζει αρκετα πραγματα ας του πασαρω κατι που ουτε ξερω τι ειναι λεγοντας οτι ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο και το κοροιδο θα το παρει. Να το παρει τωρα αυτο κανενας που δεν ξερει να το δωσει στα πουλακια του που ταιζουν και  μετα να λεει "εβγαλα μικρα αλλα πεθαναν ολα, τα πουλια μου δεν ειναι καλοι γονεις"

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*                Πανο αυτο του το λες σοβαρα ή θελεις να με πειραξεις


  Εγω απευθυνθηκα στον αλλο Παναγιωτη,και δεν μου περασε ουτε για πλακα να υπονοησω κατι τετοιο για το φορουμ, που ειναι και ποιο αξιοπιστο απο ολα,αλωστε αυτο φαινεται .......και ξερω γιατι εκλεισε   το  PET BIRDS

----------


## lee

λοιπον για να ειμαστε δικαιη θα ανοιξουμε και διαλογο με το αντιθετο δηλαδη πετσοπας με παραμυθια πελατων!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν σε πιάνω! Τι παραμύθια τους λέμε;
Που μας πουλάνε parrot finch για zebra finch με 10 ευρώ; 
Αν δεν ξέρουν, θα χάνουν, δεν γίνεται να έχουμε και την πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο.

Ή να μας πουλάνε society finches για spice finches με 60 ;
Ας το ανοίξουμε.... κανείς δεν θα γράψει...  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> λοιπον για να ειμαστε δικαιη θα ανοιξουμε και διαλογο με το αντιθετο δηλαδη πετσοπας με παραμυθια πελατων!


Ενας πετσοπας που δεν ενδιαφερεται για τις ψυχες που πουλαει τι θα γυρευει σε εναν τετοιο φορουμ?

----------


## xarhs

μα εμεις δεν εχουμε κανενα συμφερον να τους κοροιδεψουμε.......... εγω πχ παω ζηταω κατι και ολο και καινουργια μπουρδα ακουω.

εξαλλου οπως εχουμε επαναλαβει δεν ειναι ολοι ιδιοι , υπαρχουν και μερικοι που μπορει να αξιζουν.

----------


## jk21

αν εννοει ο αποστολης  ,αυτα που γραφονται απο πλευρας πετσοπαδων να τα λεει ο ιδιος ο πετ σοπας ,αυτο δεν γινεται λογω κανονων .αν ομως καποιο μελος μας εχει ακουσει << ωραια μαργαριταρια >> που εχουν πει πελατες σε πετσοπαδες και καποιοι πετσοπαδες τα εχουν μεταφερει σε μελη ,γιατι οχι ... αλλα σε αλλο θεμα

----------


## Steliosan

Κλασσικοι νεοελληνες ρε παιδια μην το ψαχνετε αν οντως ενδιαφερονταν και πραγματικα τους αρεσε η δουλεια που κανουν θα εμπαιναν σε παντως ειδους φορουμ που ασχολουνται με ζωα και θα ξεστραβωνονταν απο την ημιμαθεια ή αμαθεια τους απο ανθρωπους που γνωριζουν εμπειρικα καποια πραγματα με μερακι και κοπο...τοτε ολα θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα...''αλλα ποιος καθεται τωρα βρε αδερφε να ψαχνει για τα ζωα,εδω κυκλοφορουν κατι βιντεακια με κατι ξεκ**** ολα τα λεφτα τα ζωα θα κοιταμε;Εξ'αλλου ας ειναι καλα οι εκτροφεις* που μας τα δινουν σε εξεφτελιστικες τιμες και ειναι και αναλωσιμα και βγαζουμε και το ψωμακι μας και ετσι να υπαρχει αλλαγη...τρια σε ενα''.

*Σε καμια των περιπτωσεων δε θελω να θιξω τους εκτροφεις ειτε επαγγελματιες ειτε ερασιτεχνες.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> λοιπον για να ειμαστε δικαιη θα ανοιξουμε και διαλογο με το αντιθετο δηλαδη πετσοπας με παραμυθια πελατων!


το σκεφτηκες πολυ για να το γραψεις αυτο?

τοσα μαγαζακια-φορουμ υπαρχουν ασε να υπαρχει και ενα που δεν ειναι μαγαζακι.

----------


## demis

Μα τι παραμυθια τους λεμε εμεις? το μονο ψεμα που μπορει να πουμε ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε τα λεφτα που χρειαζεται για αυτο που θελει να μας πασαρει. Γιατι αμα τους πεις οτι δε σε ενδιαφερει αυτο και οτι στην ουσια ειναι αχρηστο θα αρχισουν τα παπατζηλικια και στο τελος θα αγορασεις ενα κάρο άχρηστα πράγματα απο τα νευρα σου.... Ναι ενταξει δεν ειναι ολοι ιδιοι αλλα εδω στην πολη μου ολοι μα ολοι ετσι ειναι.

----------


## Gardelius

Διαβάζοντας το ποστ #8 στο Kαρδερινάκια Pezzati ,.... μου ήρθε ξαφνικά μια ατάκα.!!!!!!

- Γιατί  ειναι πορτοκαλί η μάσκα στα γαρδέλια ???

*- Μετά τα 3 χρονια αρχίζουν και γερνάνε!!!!!!

Άκουσον ....* *άκουσον ....... Θα μας τρελάνουν τελικά κάποιοι .....!!!* ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

σε ενα πετσοπ εχει εναν μεταλλαγμενο φλωρο. ρωταω τι ειναι αυτο? μου απανταει εισαγωμενος φλωρος  ::  
στην Ελλαδα δεν εχουμε τετοιες εκτροφες :winky: 




στο ιδιο πετσοπ εχει 4 κουταβακια κοκερ σπανιελ (μεσα σε ενα κλουβι) το ενα κανελι και τα αλλα 3 μαυρα. 
του λεω, τι ωραιο το κανελι? ποσο κανει? 
α φιλε μου λεει αυτο ειναι πουλημενο θα ερθει ο ανθρωπος το βραδυ να το παρει. θελεις ενα απο τα μαυρα? :winky:  
να πουλησει πρωτα τα μαυρα πουδεν ειχαν ζητηση και μετα το κανελι.
μετα απο 15 μερες τα κουταβια ηταν ακομα εκει....

τις τιμες του φλωρου και του κουταβιου δεν τις λεω....μην με ρωτήσετε  :bye:

----------


## Sophie

Πήγα να πάρω φωλιά για τα παπαγαλάκια μου και ήθελα και πριονίδι. Είχε κολλήσει όμως το μυαλό μου και δεν θυμόμουν πως το λένε!
συζήτηση(αφού μου έδωσε τη φωλιά):
-απ' οτι ξέρω βάζουμε και κάτι μέσα στη φωλιά.
-ναι μισό λεπτό!
...
-ορίστε (και μου φερε 2 κουτάκια νήμα)!
-μα αυτό είναι για καναρίνια!
-όχι κάνει και για παπαγάλους!
-σίγουρα? αφού και το κουτάκι καναρίνια δείχνει απ' έξω, όχι παπαγάλους!
-κάνει σας λέω!
-δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο για να βάλω στη φωλιά?
-όχι δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο!
(κι εγώ η ΧΑΖΗΗΗΗ τον πιστεψα και τα αγορασα τα κουτάκια! όχι από θέμα χρημάτων αλλά από θέμα κοροϊδίας! το νήμα πάλι καλά το χρειάστηκε ο παππούς μου που είναι στη δεύτερη γέννα καναρινιών (τιμπραντο με κοινο!)

Το παρακάτω ίσως δεν κολλάει με το θέμα επειδή είναι παραμύθι εκτροφέα! (κι όχι πετσοπά)

μια άλλη φορά (παλιά) τηλεφώνησα σε ένα εκτροφείο αφού είδα στο internet τα είδη πτηνών που εκτρέφει:
συζήτηση(μετά από κάποιες ερωτήσεις):
-έχετε κανένα μικρό απογαλακτισμένο αρσενικό peach faced lovebird εκπαιδευμένο?
-ναι έχω ένα ζευγάρι!
-όχι, εγώ θέλω μόνο του όχι σε ζευγάρι...
-ναι έχω ένα ζευγάρι!
-μα, εγώ το θέλω μόνο του!
-όχι! δεν τα πουλάω μόνα τους! αν το πάρεις μόνο του θα ψωφήσει επειδή θέλει παρέα! γι' αυτό το λένε και lovebird!
-καλά. γεια σας.

ο καθένας με τον πόνο του!  ::

----------


## Rovaios

> θα εμπαιναν σε παντως ειδους φορουμ που ασχολουνται με ζωα και θα ξεστραβωνονταν απο την ημιμαθεια ή αμαθεια τους


 Στέλιο τα forum έχουν πληροφορίες .... πολλές ..... , αλλά αν δεν τις χρησιμοποιήσεις σωστά ο κίνδυνος της ημιμάθειας και του "παπαγαλίσματος" λάθος πληροφοριών είναι σοβαρός ! και επικίνδυνος για τα ζωάκια σου !!! Επίσης αυτό φαντάζομαι να εννοεί ο Αποστόλης για παραμύθια "μαργαριτάρια" που λέγονται από πελάτες σε πετσοπάδες , δηλαδή η αίσθηση του μεγάλου εκτοφέα που μπαίνει στο pet shop και γ..αζώνει με τις γνώσεις του .  :winky: 




> *Σε καμια των περιπτωσεων δε θελω να θιξω τους εκτροφεις ειτε επαγγελματιες ειτε ερασιτεχνες.


Αν βρείς επαγγελματίες εκτροφείς πες μας και εμάς γιατί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα .... αυτό το είδος !

----------


## epanomizoo

η ποιο συνηθισμενη μπουρδα που λενε στα πετ σοπ οταν καποιος παει να αγορασει τροφη για οτιδηποτε αλλο πτηνο της φαρμας εκτος απο κοτες 
ερωτηση 
και τι τρωνε οι γαλοπουλες,παπιες (αγριες και μη),φασιανοι ,ορτυκια ,κυκνοι ,χηνες ?
απαντηση του εντελως ασχετου πετσοπα 
φυραμα οπως και οι κοτες 
το γεγονος οτι τα αγριοπουλια και τα περισοτερα υδροβια γενανε καμια 15 ρια αυγα το χρονο σε συνκεκριμενη περιοδο υποθετω κατα τη γνωμη τους δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο και ανετα μπορεις να τα ταιζεις περιπου *15*  φορεσ παραπανω ασβεστιο απο οσο χρειαζονται ασχετα αν τα νεφρα τους πανε περιπατο σε καναδυο χρονια 
και φυσικα ολες οι αναγκες τοθς σε θρεπτικα ειναι λαθος 
αυτος που εχει το πετσοπ λεει μεσα του "εγω φυραμα εχω , πουλια ειναι με κοτες μοιαζουν αρα το ιδιο θα τρωνε
η ασχετοσυνη σε ολο της το μεγαλειο
κριμα τα πουλια
η αλλη μπουρδα 
ερωτηση σε πετσοπα
γιατι δε γενανε τα πουλια ?
απαντηση
τα φερνουν απο το εξωτερικο *στειρωμενα
*αντι να πει δε ξερω τιποτα για τις αναγκες τους και αν θες να σου γενησουν ψαξε και διαβασε τι θελουν σε θεματα χωρου και φωλιας γιατι δεν ειναι κοτες και αν δε τους τα παρεχεις τοτε αυγο δε βλεπεις
για να στειρωσεις ενα πτηνο τα εξοδα κτηνιατρου ειναι πανω απο 100 ευρω .μπορειτε να φανταστειτε σε τι τιμη θα τα πουλουσαν αν ηταν στειρωμενα εκτως και αν τα ακτινοβολουν οπως τις πατατες γιανα μη φυτρωσουν και πουλανε ραδιενεργα πτηνα μετα

----------


## marina kleopatra

πειράζει να πώ ενα για κτηνίατρο και όχι πετσοπά; θα το πώ γιατί είμαι πολύ περήφανη που του απάντησα έτσι και δεν ήξερε τι να μου πεί..
του πάω το μικρό μου budgie άρρωστο.καταρχην δεν μπορουσε να το πιασει..φοβοταν ενα πραγμα..και μου λεει στο τελος:τι ήθελες και πήρες παπαγαλάκι;
παρε ενα σκυλί,δεν έχουν μυαλό τα παπαγαλάκια
εγω(ενω εχω πάρει το κλουβί και ειμαι στην πορτα):δεν ξερω πόσο μυαλό έχει πάντως παραπάνω από εσας..κοκκαλο ο τύπος..και αυτός σπουδασε για να σώζει τα ζωακια..

----------


## Vrasidas

Μπήκα και διάβασα όλο το θέμα, πιο πολύ για χιούμορ, να χαμογελάσω και αντιθέτως μου την έδωσε άσχημα. Κι επειδή εκνευρίστηκα αρκετά , λέω να μη γράψω τι σκέφτομαι. Τα έχω δει αυτά, όχι σε επίπεδο πτηνών, αλλά και άλλων ζώων, και εξακολουθούν όπως πάντα να μου τη δίνουν κατακέφαλα.
Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι υπάρχουν και πετσοπάδες και φυσικά κτηνίατροι-πτηνίατροι που όχι μόνο αγαπούν τη δουλειά τους, αλλά έχουν κάνει την αγάπη τους δουλειά. Δεν παύουν , τουλάχιστον στη χώρα μας να είναι ισχνή μειοψηφία. Και αυτό είναι ένα τεράστιο μείον στο να γίνει η Ελλάδα χώρα ζωόφιλων. Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρουμε ποτέ. Οχι γιατί δεν προσπαθούμε, όχι γιατί δεν αγαπάμε τα ζώα. Αλλά γιατί έτσι "προστάζει" η πεπατημένη και το σύνηθες , κυρίως στα επαγγέλματα που σχετίζονται με την συντήρηση-ζωή-υγεία των ζώων.

----------


## jk21

οταν αποδεχομαστε την περπατημενη ... ναι ετσι θα γινει ! εδω δεν την αποδεχομαστε .δεν ξερω αν ειμαστε λιγοι για να αλλαξουμε πολλους ,αλλα οι λιγοι σπερνοντας ,θα γινουν περισσοτεροι

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σε αλλο φορουμ, ενας τυπος, Ελληνας που μεγαλωσε στην Γερμανια εδειξε φωτογραφιες απο γειτονικο πετ σοπ.. ηταν απιστευτα μεγαλο με παμπολα ειδη και ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΟ. Εμεινα με το στομα ανοιχτο.. επισης ανεφερε οτι προκειμενου να εργαστει ενας σε πετ σοπ πρεπει να περασει απο μαθηματα φροντιδας ζωων.. ενω εδω.. ολα σκατα.

----------


## jk21

ολα θα γινουν και εδω  ! να το θυμαστε !

----------


## antoninio

..pet shopας,που δεν ξερει τι ειναι το ferti vit,to muta vit και τα nekton,που εχει μια μεταλλαγμενη να βατευει καναρα και να μην καταλαβαινει γιατι του σπαει τα αυγα ο αρσενικος......ε!!!!!! αυτος ο pet shopας εχει βγαλει καμποσα καναρινοκαρδερινα...οπως το λεω..αρσενικο καναρινι με θηλυκη καρδερινα..ετσι μου ελεγε και επεμενε χωρις να εχω δει τιποτα...

----------


## jimgo

Πολλές καλησπερες 
Παθατε πλακα με τον τιτλο ε ? που να δείτε τι έπαθα εγώ σε πετ σοπ που πήγα , δεν πάω λέω να αγοράσω κάνα νήμα να το έχω έτοιμο γιατί το ζευγαράκι μου το περσινό πού έχω δεν κρατιέται με τπτ , από εκεί λοιπόν άρχισε το γέλιο και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω , αφού με ρώτησε ο τύπος αν ξέρω την διαδικασία για τη αναπαραγωγή και τι δίνω στα καναρίνια μου , του είπα ότι ξέρω την διαδικασία και μάλιστα του είπα ότι φτιάχνω και  αυγοτροφή μόνος  μου, μόλις λοιπόν του είπα τι κάνω άρχισε να μου λέει ότι δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε σουπιοκκοκαλο στα καναρίνια γιατί είναι ζωντανός οργανισμός και δημιουργεί μύκητες , μου έλεγε να μην δίνω αυγό στα καναρίνια και αυγοτροφή από αυτή που φτιάχνω  γιατί θα συνηθίσουν και θα τρώνε τα αυγά τους , δεν ξέρω αν όλα αυτά είναι αλήθεια αλλά εγώ σήμερα έπαθα πλάκα και μου ηρθε να βαλω τα γελια .

----------


## lagreco69

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!! οτι να'ναι. ωραιος ο pet shopας. 

Να εισαι καλα!! συνονοματε.

----------


## stephan

Νομίζω οτι πολλοί από εμάς συμφωνούμε πως αυτό πρέπει να προστεθεί και στην παρακάτω λίστα  :: 
*Παραμύθια πετ-σοπ-άδων*

----------


## jimgo

ρε παιδια πραγματικα σας λεω επαθα πλακα , με εφερε σε τοσο δυσκολη θεση που δεν ηξερα τι να του πω .

----------


## jk21

κλασσικη περιπτωση ημιμαθειας ....

το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν ειναι ζωντανος οργανισμος ,αλλα αν δεν πλυθει ,βραστει και στεγνωσει καλα ,κουβαλα μικροοργανισμους και μπορει να γινει επικινδυνο.Αν ολα γινουν σωστα ,ειναι μια χαρα !


τους μυκητες αλλου να τους ψαξει και μαλλον στην εναλλακτικη του προταση στο αυγο που δινουμε .... ο νοων νοειτω  ....

----------


## jimgo

> κλασσικη περιπτωση ημιμαθειας ....
> 
> το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν ειναι ζωντανος οργανισμος ,αλλα αν δεν πλυθει ,βραστει και στεγνωσει καλα ,κουβαλα μικροοργανισμους και μπορει να γινει επικινδυνο.Αν ολα γινουν σωστα ,ειναι μια χαρα !
> 
> 
> τους μυκητες αλλου να τους ψαξει και μαλλον στην εναλλακτικη του προταση στο αυγο που δινουμε .... ο νοων νοειτω  ....


κατσε τωρα Δημητρη γιατι με εβαλες σε σκεψης για το σουπιοκκοκαλο , αυτα που αγοραζουμε απο το εμποριο πρεπει να τα βραζουμε και αυτα ?

----------


## Giorgekid

Χαχαχαχα ναι και συνηθως μετα εχουν το ενα και μοναδικο πολυβιταμινουχο σκευασμα το οποιο εχει μονο και μονο αυτος και ειναι το πιο καλο χαχχααχαχαχ!!!!!

----------


## jimgo

καλά ναι τα έχουν όλα και όλα είναι απαραίτητα για τα πουλιά

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν γνωριζω την διαδικασια που τηρειται απο αυτους που τα εμπορευονται ως προιοντα e shop αλλα υποθετω οτι θα το κανουν .Τα μουχλιασμενα εχουν φανερα καφε ή μαυρα στιγματα και σκιες 

αλλα δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα απο το να επαναλαμβανεις την διαδικασια ,με μεγαλη προσοχη στο στεγνωμα που πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλο και αν ειναι δυνατον στον ηλιο

----------


## jimgo

> Δημητρη δεν γνωριζω την διαδικασια που τηρειται απο αυτους που τα εμπορευονται ως προιοντα e shop αλλα υποθετω οτι θα το κανουν .Τα μουχλιασμενα εχουν φανερα καφε ή μαυρα στιγματα και σκιες 
> 
> αλλα δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα απο το να επαναλαμβανεις την διαδικασια ,με μεγαλη προσοχη στο στεγνωμα που πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλο και αν ειναι δυνατον στον ηλιο


ευχαριστω

----------


## Gardelius

Απαιχτος !!!! να μας πει και αλλες πληροφορίες περι ζευγαρωματος.

Ημαρτον !!!!!!!

----------


## Eliccaios

Παιδια πηγα στο παζαρι σημερα στο σχιστο και ητανε ενας και πουλαγε χρυσοψαρα και δινει ενα χρυσοψαρο σε ενα παιδι και κανουνε μια ερωτησει μπορουμε να βαλουμε αλλο μεσα λεει ναι πως δεν μπορειτε το ενυδρειο ητανε με το ζορι 5 λιτρα αυτα τα πλαστικα τα μικρα ειναι ελεος και εκτος αυτου ειχε πτηνα σε αθλια κατασταση τα περισοτερα...

----------


## jimgo

καλα το σχιστο και ολοι αυτοι που πουλανε ζωντανα ειναι μια κατηγορια μονοι τους , και απορω πως πουλανε ακομα ζωα εκει .

----------


## vag21

> καλα το σχιστο και ολοι αυτοι που πουλανε ζωντανα ειναι μια κατηγορια μονοι τους , και απορω πως πουλανε ακομα ζωα εκει .


οσο υπαρχει κοσμος που αγοραζει,αυτοι θα συνεχισουν να πουλανε.

----------


## stephan

> Παιδια πηγα στο παζαρι σημερα στο σχιστο και ητανε ενας και πουλαγε χρυσοψαρα και δινει ενα χρυσοψαρο σε ενα παιδι και κανουνε μια ερωτησει μπορουμε να βαλουμε αλλο μεσα λεει ναι πως δεν μπορειτε το ενυδρειο ητανε με το ζορι 5 λιτρα αυτα τα πλαστικα τα μικρα ειναι ελεος και εκτος αυτου ειχε πτηνα σε αθλια κατασταση τα περισοτερα...


Δυστυχώς ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που ξέρουν οτι τα χρυσόψαρα θέλουν τουλάχιστον 60 λίτρα ενυδρείο με φουλ εξοπλισμό.  :sad:

----------


## panoss

> Δυστυχώς ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που ξέρουν οτι τα χρυσόψαρα θέλουν τουλάχιστον 60 λίτρα ενυδρείο με φουλ εξοπλισμό.


το 1 χρυσόψαρο θέλει τόσο και εξαρτάται και σε ποιο χρυσόψαρο αναφερόμαστε..Τα "κοινά" ναι τόσο θέλουν..
Δεν διορθώνω κάτι απλά συμπληρώνω!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι παραμύθι ή όχι. 
Τέλη Μαίου που πήρα το καναρίνι από το πετ shop μου είπαν ότι ανά δυο μήνες τους βάζει κάτι σα φάρμακο στο νερό για να μην παθαίνουν εσωτερικά διάφορα παράσιτα.
Ισχύει και αν ναι τι είναι αυτό για να το πάρω?

----------


## Gardelius

Nα τους πεις ,... να το πιουν οι "ίδιοι" ....!!!!!!!

*Ήμαρτον !!!!!!!!!!! 

τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε από τους* *εμπόρους φαρμάκων !!!!!*

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το φαντάστηκα.

ευχαριστω για την απάντηση

----------


## xrisam

Βρε παιδια εμένα την περασμένη χρονιά που ζούσε ακομα η κανάρινουλα γριούλα μου (λίγο πριν πριν γραφτω στο φορουμ) μου είχε πει ο πετσοπας ότι καλό θα ήταν να αγοράσω φάρμακο για ακάρεα και ότι αν δεν δώσω στο καναρίνι σύντομα θα γεμίζει όλη η ποτίστρα ακάρεα....


Φυσικά δεν ήξερα αυτά που γνωριζω τώρα αλλά ακόμα και τότε μου φάνηκε εντελώς κουφό να δώσω κατι χωρίς λόγο....

----------


## jk21

αυτο για τα ακαρεα ,ειναι ενα καλο παραμυθι και ζησαμε εμεις καλα και τα πουλια χειροτερα ....

αυτο για τα παρασιτα εχει βαση για πουλια που ζουνε σε συνθηκες υπαιθρου σε κλουβες με επαφη με το χωμα , οπου τα πουλια τρωνε σκουληκια και εντομα ή για πουλια που τρεφονται με σκουληκια αμφιβολου προελευσεως και καθαροτητας και μεγαλης πιθανοτητας να ειναι τα ιδια φορεις ενδοπαρασιτων (ξενιστες ) .Στις κοτες δηλαδη ή σε πουλια που ζουνε σε aviary στην υπαιθρο .Τελος σε εκτροφες με πιασμενα πουλια ,που ειναι ηδη φορεις ενδοπαρασιτων απο τη φυση ,αλλα αυτα δεν μας αφορουν σε αυτο το φορουμ γιατι η θεση τους ειναι στη φυση 

για τα πουλια ελεγχομενης εκτροφης ,τα παρασιτα ειναι σπανιοτατα και χωρις να υπαρχουν ξενιστες που θα τα μεταφερουν (πχ σκουληκια στη διατροφη των πουλιων ) μονο καποια ειδη τους μπορει να μεταδοθουν μεσω πουλιων που παλιοτερα ζουσαν σε εκτροφες με παρουσια αλλων πιασμενων απο την φυση πουλιων 

ασχολουμε πολλα χρονια με πουλια .εδω και 2 με 3 χρονια ,εχουν υπαρξει στην εκτροφη μου και ιθαγενη γεννημενα σε κλουβι .Ποτε δεν χρειαστηκε να δωσω ενδοπαρασιτοκτονα

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Μια ερωτηση μονο η παπαρουνα πυρωνει;

----------


## Efthimis98

Νομίζω ακριβώς το αντίθετο, ότι ηρεμεί τα πουλιά από αναπαραγωγική διάθεση!! Βέβαια δεν είμαι σίγουρος...

----------


## jk21

*Οι σπόροι στη διατροφή του καναρινιού ποστ 2*

----------


## xrisam

> ) ......................μου είχε πει ο πετσοπας ότι καλό θα ήταν να αγοράσω φάρμακο για ακάρεα και ότι αν δεν δώσω στο καναρίνι σύντομα θα γεμίζει όλη η ποτίστρα ακάρεα....
> 
> 
> Φυσικά δεν ήξερα αυτά που γνωριζω τώρα αλλά ακόμα και τότε μου φάνηκε εντελώς κουφό να δώσω κατι χωρίς λόγο....





> αυτο για τα ακαρεα ,ειναι ενα καλο παραμυθι και ζησαμε εμεις καλα και τα πουλια χειροτερα ....
> 
> αυτο για τα παρασιτα εχει βαση για πουλια που ζουνε σε συνθηκες υπαιθρου σε κλουβες με επαφη με το χωμα , οπου τα πουλια τρωνε σκουληκια και εντομα ή για πουλια που τρεφονται με σκουληκια αμφιβολου προελευσεως και καθαροτητας και μεγαλης πιθανοτητας να ειναι τα ιδια φορεις ενδοπαρασιτων (ξενιστες ) .Στις κοτες δηλαδη ή σε πουλια που ζουνε σε aviary στην υπαιθρο .Τελος σε εκτροφες με πιασμενα πουλια ,που ειναι ηδη φορεις ενδοπαρασιτων απο τη φυση ,αλλα αυτα δεν μας αφορουν σε αυτο το φορουμ γιατι η θεση τους ειναι στη φυση 
> 
> για τα πουλια ελεγχομενης εκτροφης ,τα παρασιτα ειναι σπανιοτατα και χωρις να υπαρχουν ξενιστες που θα τα μεταφερουν (πχ σκουληκια στη διατροφη των πουλιων ) μονο καποια ειδη τους μπορει να μεταδοθουν μεσω πουλιων που παλιοτερα ζουσαν σε εκτροφες με παρουσια αλλων πιασμενων απο την φυση πουλιων 
> 
> ασχολουμε πολλα χρονια με πουλια .εδω και 2 με 3 χρονια ,εχουν υπαρξει στην εκτροφη μου και ιθαγενη γεννημενα σε κλουβι .Ποτε δεν χρειαστηκε να δωσω ενδοπαρασιτοκτονα


Αυτό που είχε πει ότι θα γεμίσει η ποτίστρα ακάρεα, δηλαδή θα φαίνονται με γυμνό μάτι? Συγνώμη αλλά δεν έχω εμπειρία
σε κάτι τέτοιο εντελώς πληροφοριακά ρωτάω. ::

----------


## Steliosan

Ασε Χρυσα μην το ψαχνεις το κεφαλι του γεμησε ακαρεα μαλλον και δεν ξερει τι λεει.

----------


## gianis ioannou

Χαχαχα απίστευτα όλα .....  πριν  απο περίπου 3 χρόνια μου χάρισε ενας φιλος ενα ζευγάρι κόκκινοκεφαλους σπινους δεν είχα τις εμπειρίες που εχω τωρα οπότε πάω σε ενα πετ σοπ να πάρω τροφή και φωλιά .. διαλέγω τροφή και του Λέω θέλω και μία φωλιά  και τι μου απαντάει. .. κοίταξε να δεις επειδή αυτα τα πουλιά είναι παράσιτα  θα πρέπει να πάρεις και ένα ζευγάρι ζεπρακια να τα βάλεις στο ίδιο κλουβί και θα πάνε να γεννήσουν στη φωλιά της ζεπρας και θα τα μεγαλώνουν αυτοί. . Αυτά από μονά τους δεν κάνουν γέννες ..... έλεος ο άνθρωπος δεν παίζεται!

----------


## blackmailer

ήθελε να βγάλει ενα 20ευράκι ακόμα ο τύπος απο τα ζεμπράκια ε?

----------


## gianis ioannou

Νε ρε φιλέ ότι νάνε  .

----------


## xasimo

Λοιπον να σας πω και γω την εμπειρια μου με τους πετσοπαδες.

Το πρωτο καναρινακι που πηρα το μπανιζα κανα μηνα στην βιτρινα...βασικα ηταν κεραυνοβολος ο ερωτας, καθως δεν ειχα σκεφτει ποτε πριν ξανα να παρω ενα. :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
Με τα πολλα αποφασιζω μια μερα και παω να το παρω. Μπαινω μεσα, ρωταω 

-Ποσο εχουν τα αρσενικα?
-40 μου λεει.
-Το λευκο αυτο εδω ειναι αρσενικο ετσι? 
-Ναιιιιιι...βεεεεεβαια.....μου λεει. Αυτο ομως εχει 50 γτ τα λευκα ειναι πολυ σπανια!!

(καλα εννοειται πως το χαψα γτ δεν ηξερα...και οτι και να μου λεγε εγω αυτο θα παιρνα...) Το παιρνω παω σπιτι , λαλιστατο ηταν δεν μπορω να πω...μονο που μετα απο δυο μηνες που εκανε αυγο καταλαβαμε πως ηταν θηλυκο!!!
Καλα εγω μην ξερω να ξεχωριζω το φυλο, το καταλαβαινω...! Αυτοι που ζουν απο αυτο και ειναι η δουλεια τους...δεν θα πρεπε να ξερουν...? Ελεος δλδ!



Την δευτερη φορα, που πηγα να παρω αρσενικα, ειχα αποφασισει να μην παρω πουλι χωρις δαχτυλιδι, για τον πιο απλο λογο...θελοντας να ξερω τουλαχιστον την ηλικια του πουλιου....ελα μου ομως που δεν ειχα εντοπισει πουθενα με δαχτυλιδια! (?) Περνοντας λοιπον μια μερα εξω απο ενα πετσοπ μπηκαμε να κοιταξουμε...
Τις περισσοτερες φορες , θα εχετε παρατηρησει, πως εχουν εξω – να φαινονται – μεμονωμενα κλουβια με ενα πουλι στο καθε κλουβι , και μεσα – να μην πολυφαινονται - μεγαλες κλουβες με πολλα πουλια στοιβαγμενα. Οταν ρωτησα λοιπον ποια ειναι η διαφορα των «μεσα» με τα «εξω» μου λεει : 

- Τα «εξω» εχουν μαθει να κελαιδανε και γι ‘αυτο τον λογο ειναι και πιο ακριβα.
Τα «μεσα» δεν εχουν χρονιασει ακομα και δεν ξερουν, γι αυτο ειναι και πιο φτηνα....Τα βαζουμε ολα μαζι για να ακουν το ενα το αλλο και να μαθαινουν....

Ενταξει....κατι δεν μου κολλαει εδω λεω...
Παιρνω ενα απο «μεσα» και ενα απο «εξω».
Γυρνοντας σπιτι και παρατηρωντας τα, το ενα απο τα δυο – απο την «μεσα» κλουβα -του ελειπε ενα δαχτυλο...και κοιταζοντας το προσεκτικοτερα τα ποδια του δεν ηταν σε πολυ καλη κατασταση. Απο αυτα που εχω διαβασει εδω καταλαβα οτι ή ειχε ακαρεα σε πολυ προχωρημενο σταδιο ή ηταν πολυ γερικο...Το δαχτυλακι δν με πειραξε...αλλα οχι να μου λεει πως δεν εχει χρονιασει κιολας...!!

Εννοειται πως σε συνδιασμο με την προηγουμενη εμπειρεια ταπηροκρανιωση! ::  ::  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0054:  :Mad0054:  :Mad0054:  :redface:  :redface:  :redface: 
Γυρισα πισω με το καιμενο το πουλακι και τους ειπα με εναν πολυ ευγενικο – ειρωνικο τροπο πως το πουλακι δεν ειναι χρονιαρικο μαααααλλον! 
Ευτυχως δεν εφεραν αντιρρηση...μου ειπαν να παρω καποιο αλλο – απ’εξω – και οτι θα ειχε γινει καποιο λαθος......
Αυτα! Με αυτα που διαβαζω και εδω παντως πιστευω πως οντως να πεφτει πολυ δουλεμα...

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εχουν παντα στο στομα σαν δικαιολογια την ''αστοχια υλικου'' σαν τον αλλον που πουλησε γαρδελι με δαχτυλιδι παπαγαλου. 
50ευρο για καναρα, καλα του εκατσε του απατεωνα.
ειναι απαραιτητο να γνωριζουν τι πουλανε, αλλα ειτε ειναι απατεωνες, ειτε ειναι ασχετοι με τα πουλια, που βρηκαν εναν ευκολο τροπο να βγαζουν μεροκαματο εις βαρος μας.

μακρια απο τα πετσοπ. το χειροτερο πουλακι απο χομπιστα εκτροφεα, ειναι το καλυτερο μεσα στα πετσοπ. 
αναζητηστε και στιρηξτε τους σωστους εκτροφεις, αγοραζοντας πουλια απο αυτους.

----------

